# CM7 theme problems



## Wingshater21 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm def new to cm7 on my X and in general so I'm learning on the fly but why is it when I install a theme I download from the market none of the icons that are suppose to change do, just wondering if I'm doing something off, notification bar changes, dial pad, market but no icons or wallpaper

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fc127 (Jun 6, 2011)

Try deleting and adding them to the homescreen again... It worked for me.

From CM7 on my DX


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

reboot


----------



## Wingshater21 (Jun 13, 2011)

I def rebooted after applying every theme I tried and still the same, how do you delete them?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidSloth (Jun 14, 2011)

Wingshater21 said:


> I def rebooted after applying every theme I tried and still the same, how do you delete them?


To delete them from your home screen, long press on any icon, after a second or two you should get the option to drag it to a trashcan either at the top or bottom of your screen, depending on your launcher and your configuration options.


----------



## Wingshater21 (Jun 13, 2011)

ohh i know that, but let me rephrase this maybe im in the wrong mindset, when i choose a theme and apply it and reboot, should all of my app icons be changed to match the theme or do i have to download a separate icon pack with it because im applying themes and everything like the market and notification bar and dialer changes just not the icons


----------



## fc127 (Jun 6, 2011)

Are they changed in your app drawer? If so, remove them fro. Your homescreen and replace them.

From CM7 on my DX


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

What launcher are you using? Is it the dock icons you referring to?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

Wingshater21 said:


> ohh i know that, but let me rephrase this maybe im in the wrong mindset, when i choose a theme and apply it and reboot, should all of my app icons be changed to match the theme or do i have to download a separate icon pack with it because im applying themes and everything like the market and notification bar and dialer changes just not the icons


No, not every icon will be changed. Usually, the system apps will always be themed. Your other downloaded apps may or may not be. There are just too many to theme... thousands. Some devs may take requests, though.


----------

